# F8, Madone 9, or Vias...



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I know this is a Specialized forum, but there seem to be some pretty knowledgable and active posters in this forum compared to others. Which bike would you guys choose and why? Anyone ridden the Madone or F8 and how did you like to a venge or vias if you have ridden one?


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Well...you listed three of the most coveted road bikes on the planet. Personal bias, aesthetic preference, brand loyalty etc will play more into the decision.
They are all three real superior bikes. Many give the new Madone a nod over the VIAS.
If I went $10K deep, I would be happy with any of them. I like the old school BSA threaded BB on the F8. 
My rating:
F8, Madone : equal first picks
VIAS: excellent bike....I have ridden it.

Last and perhaps overarching consideration....geometry and fit. F8 fits closer to H2 Trek fit available on the Trek if you aren't real flexible.
VIAS is closer to H1 Trek geometry. 

A further nuance or consideration is...if going with the Madone or VIAS, opt for electric shifting...SRAM Etap preferred or careful consideration because of PITA cable routing thru the stem. Or...screw the proprietary stem of the Madone and VIAS and conventionally route cables outside a regular stem which some do and gee you may give up a single watt at 30mph. 

I would rather have a F8 with mechanical super Record and high end carbon wheelset.

If you want a laugh, consider where this is all heading with the complexity of high end bikes and I build my bikes from scratch. Another PITA log on the fire? Disk brakes. VIAS disc is here. Regular VIAS caliper bike wasn't known for its stopping power. Now add hydraulics. So...electric shifting...routing cables thru the stem and frameset and now hydraulic disk brakes. All a windfall for the manufacturer with little upside for the consumer...not only paying for it but also time and money to work on it.
A CAT 2 on an Allez or CAAD12 will still drop a CAT3 on any of the bikes you mention with 5 X's the price tag. Your money.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

11spd gave a terrific answer. :thumbsup:

When I was considering my first high-end bike, the three that were under serious consideration were two that you named (F8, Venge) and a S-Works Tarmac. Between the F8 and Venge, I probably would've went with the latter out of brand loyalty (plus it's really fast, just goes), but the F8 is the more lustworthy bike. That said, I went with the Tarmac because it checked more boxes for me (good all-arounder) as opposed to a more aero-specific bike.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the informative and insightful replies everyone. Little more info. I already have a Vias with Di2. I am by no means a racer, I just love bikes, the tech, aero advances, etc. I mostly do pretty flat land and rolling hills for my riding. I was just thinking of getting another frame to swap components over to from time to time. I have considered a tarmac as well, as I am kinda loyal to the S brand.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

mile,
If you aren't a racer and ride for the passion and not looking for a purpose built bike like a VIAS which is designed for high flat speed...and all arounder like the great Tarmac that Sagan won the world championship on..or a dedicated 13 lb climbing bike like the uber light $10K Emonda...just build a bike that speaks to you. The Dogma with Super Record and deep V carbon wheels is a fantastic bike. I love Spesh like you but honestly, I see almost nothing between the best bikes of the top mfrs. If you haven't owned a Campy bike, build one. Since you already own a VIAS, consider the Dogma...frameset alone is about $5K. 

Also, if you have money to burn, consider building a bike with a Powermeter and start training and improving your speed.

Good luck.


----------

